# Laptop im Auto betreiben



## m_topic (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte Laptop (HP Pravilian dv5000) im Auto mit einem kfz Adapter betreiben. 

Nun der Laptop braucht 18.5V und auf dem Adapter habe ich nur 16V, 17V, 18V... also nur geraden zahlen zum Auswahl. 

Was denkt Ihr würde es vielleicht trotzdem funktionieren?


----------



## gamba (20. Juli 2006)

hi

ich habe mir gerade für mein Laptop nen Ladegerät fürs Auto gekauft,

mein Laptop braucht auch 18,5V und auf dem Ladegerät stehen auch nur gerade zahlen (18V & 19V). Bei 18V geht es bereits,bloss ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Ladevorgang recht lange ist. Nach Umschalten auf 19 war alles OK für mich.


Gruß


PS: Die Ersatzladegeräte für Lappis haben auch meist "gerade" Zahlen.


----------



## m_topic (21. Juli 2006)

Super, dakne für den Antwort


----------

